# Bogwood+Plants from creek



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,
*FIRST QUESTION*:

I just got back from camping over the weekend. While I was there I noticed there was a nice creek nearby so I put my rain boots on and starting searching the creek for varous things for my fishtank. I came upon this nice piece of bogwood with lots of stuff on it from the creek. I was interested so I brought it home and sprayed it off and scrubbed it clean for over an hour to get the loose stuff of of it. I sprayed it ti'll there was nothing visible coming off of it. Than I put it in a big cooler to soak to get the final loose stuff off of it. I've done that a few times and there's nothing coming off of it anymore. It's pretty long so I cant put it in a pot so I think i will boil parts at a time to try to be safe. Am I doing good. Can I even put creek bogwood into my fish tank? 

*NEXT QUESTION*:
THAN....
I came but a few plants that were everywhere I figured, what the heck, why not try them in my fish tank. So I got some and when I got home I rinsed them all pretty good and got all the dead leav's off of them and trimmed a few etc...Before I did my gravel vac and water change I put the plants in and nothing came off them so I'm guessing everything is okay with them. Can I even put creek plants in my aquarium? Safe or not. 
Please im asking for everyone's Input!! 
Thanks,

Nick


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Alot of people use bogwood from streams in their tanks. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you wash it/boil it really good. 
Same with the plants. They should be fine if you washed them *really good* before you put them in your tank.
Do you know where the stream comes from? For example if it's runoff from an airport or something, there could be harmful chemicals in the water that you _really_ wouldn't want in your tank.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

this stream is up in the wood really far. Lol. I'm sure its just mountains streams etc...I could drink out of it and a matter of fact i have! lol


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

What did you spray it off with?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

hmm. thats so cool how got live plants for free hope they do well do you have a pic?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Crazy.Eddie:

I just sprayed it off with hose water. NO chemicals at all. My mom wanted to put bleach on it and i said NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol seriously. Everything is okay. I managed to get the big piece of wood in. It barely went in and it floated so I put a rock on it for now untill it gets to the point to where it sinks. I re-arranged all of my plants and everything. I LOVE MY TANK NOW!! Some of you may remember me saying how I dis liked my tank but now i just love it. I'm getting a picture taken in a few minutes. Make way for a new thread under Freshwater MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nick


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't forget to change your avatar :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> Make way for a new thread under Freshwater MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And you'll certainly be the one to clean up the mess in Freshwater Media for cluttered threads.:tongue: :wink2:

And do change your avatar.:devil: Hate to see the same avatars.:crazy:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> And do change your avatar.:devil: Hate to see the same avatars.:crazy:


Does that apply to me too? :tongue:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Brie said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> > And do change your avatar.:devil: Hate to see the same avatars.:crazy:
> ...


Yes, Brie.:devil: Maybe to be specific, I'd post that everyone else whose avatars were since August will need changing.:bluelaugh:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Yes, Brie.:devil: Maybe to be specific, I'd post that everyone else whose avatars were since August will need changing.:bluelaugh:


Well maybe I _like_ having the same avatar. It helps people remember exactly who I am :mrgreen:
And I'm not so desparate to get a new avatar that I go and get a Winnie the Pooh avatar. . .


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i still got my avatar :lol:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> Crazy.Eddie:
> 
> I just sprayed it off with hose water. NO chemicals at all. My mom wanted to put bleach on it and i said NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol seriously. Everything is okay. I managed to get the big piece of wood in. It barely went in and it floated so I put a rock on it for now untill it gets to the point to where it sinks. I re-arranged all of my plants and everything. I LOVE MY TANK NOW!! Some of you may remember me saying how I dis liked my tank but now i just love it. I'm getting a picture taken in a few minutes. Make way for a new thread under Freshwater MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nick


Ahh. Ok. Usually people like to boil the wood in water so that it sinks easier and to kill off any bacteria. If you can't, pour some boiling water over it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Well its in and good with the rock making it stay put. Over time it should just stay sunk...right? lol


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, it will overtime. Can't really say how long. I know boiling the wood soaks it easier.


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, I also like a tank full of wood, just remember though that a piece of bogwood probably still has tannins in it that will turn your water slightly brown, not harmful to fish though. If you mind the cloration, then soak your piece of wood in chlorine based bleach for a week, then rinse it out and soak in clear water for another week changing the water every other day, you could even add declorinator to you final rinse. Being kept under water will also help it stay down in your tank.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hasnt relased tannins yet! lol


----------

